# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Αποκόλληση και κόλληση εξαρτημάτων σε Motherboard

## geobest

Καλημέρα, Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά,

θέλω να αποκολληθούν από δύο μητρικές (motherboard τα οποία δεν με ενδιαφέρει η κατάσταση τους μετά την αποκόλληση) τρεις connectos από την κάθε μία (VGA, PS2 Dual και Audio 3.5 Jacks) . Στη συνέχεια αυτοί θα κολληθούν σε δύο άλλες μητρικές οι οποίες έχουν αναμονή για αυτούς αλλά δεν τους έχουν.

Η δουλειά θα πρέπει να γίνει σε τρεις φάσεις.


Αποκόλληση των Connectors από τις δύο Μητρικές (τρεις Connectors από κάθε μητρική, δύο μητρικές άρα σύνολο 6 Connectors αποκόλληση).Κόλληση των τριών Connectors (VGA, PS2 Dual και Audio 3.5 Jacks) στην πρώτη Μητρική.Έλεγχος από εμένα της σωστής λειτουργίας της μητρικής. Από τι στιγμή που όλα θα είναι εντάξει κόλληση των τριών Connectors (VGA, PS2 Dual και Audio 3.5 Jacks) και στην δεύτερη Μητρική.

Με ενδιαφέρει να γίνει άμεσα η δουλειά.

Σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας.

----------

